# In Love With My Omega Dress Watch, Show Yours Guys!



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Got this from the bay recently, having a difficult time looking for a 19mm smooth leather omega buckled strap for it....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice Linus. Cal 1011/1021 I expect... looks in nice condition


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Got mine on a 1098 at the moment, but have a nice NOS ribbed perforated strap as well for when i fancy a change.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

kpaxsg said:


> Got this from the bay recently, having a difficult time looking for a 19mm smooth leather omega buckled strap for it....


Goldsmiths can get you one cost you though about Â£30


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure if this counts...?



















Cheers,

Guy 

PS Try Cousins for the strap, too.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s mine Seamaster 1970s Cal 1012 with new strap from goldsmiths.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

pinkwindmill said:


> Not sure if this counts...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I think we could count these as dress watches.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Just done a deal on this:










Crystal is a bit knackered but at least I won't feel bad about doing it myself.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love mine too,

f300 Conny waffle....



















f300 Geneve










f300 Conny d










old shot










and I've a couple of MegaSonic 720's too but need to do pics. Omega were so at the top of thier game in the 70's, real classics and astounding build quality.

Andy


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice!! Keep them coming!! i bought a bead of rice bracelet for it, fix it up , somehow could not bring myself to wear it, then i cramped a 20mm black leather and wore it happily for the last 2 days!! i have bought 4 lumpy so far as i am not a leather type of guy but this one i really have to make an exception and i guess this is a definition of a classic!!

Btw this one power reserve really last long!! And the date changing is so much easy and fun, just pull the crown and wala!


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, remember not to be con off with fake, just remember that the omega logo 'legs' are of thin version for the vintage era...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

foztex said:


> Love mine too,
> 
> f300 Conny waffle....
> 
> ...


Nice collection there Andy.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Nice collection there Andy.


 cheers mate, I've a few more but no current photos, I really need to get organised 

Andy


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

heres mine i dont wear it at the moment so its in safe keeping too much sentimental involved.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

kpaxsg said:


> ...having a difficult time looking for a 19mm smooth leather omega buckled strap for it....


Nice looking Seamaster .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Couple of modern ones to be going on with.....


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like both of mine but the f300 recently acquired from Keith is getting lots of wrist time at moment, but on black leather now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My two...

*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s*.












Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.










I can`t make up my mind about the Railmaster, if not a `Dress` watch then what should it be classed as ? :huh:

*Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

still likin' this one, glad it didn't sell :yes:

working through this weekend but must wear it more...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Quick snap of my latest which has been on my wrist all day. I love these 70's pieces, superb build quality, great wrist presence, very accurate and so much more character than modern watches - what's not to love really.










Many thanks to Jase for letting this one go.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

my best dress watch


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's mine










and here's my Dad's, currently residing in my protective custody h34r:










both bought new in 1976, my 21st


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

My lovely '59 Connie...



















-- Tim


----------



## mark021 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, first post so hope it works. Here's mine had it about 15 years. Still love it though and wear it a lot. Cheers.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

in_denial said:


> My lovely '59 Connie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap Tim! is it omega strap?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mark021 said:


> Hi, first post so hope it works. Here's mine had it about 15 years. Still love it though and wear it a lot. Cheers.


Welcome in......nice start to the collection.....oh yes.... your here now.....sales forums open :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can`t make up my mind about the Railmaster, if not a `Dress` watch then what should it be classed as ? :huh:
> 
> *Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


Treads the same territory as the Explorer I reckon......sort of an "in'betweeny"


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

The "59 is REAL CLASS!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

KEITHT said:


>


So pleased you still got this one Keith - and you do know I was wearing that one on THAT day don't you! :blink: ...brings tears to my eyes! :lol:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Not my best pics but my fave watches:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A few more of mine, all Constellations and all depend on batteries I've just noticed. There's something about Omega in the 70's that obviously appeals to me.


























]



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> A few more of mine, all Constellations and all depend on batteries I've just noticed. There's something about Omega in the 70's that obviously appeals to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice collection there Gary. :wub:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> [Thats a really nice collection there Gary. :wub:


Thanks DB . Funny I was just looking at you electric watches and thinking the same. Whereabouts in the SW are you based?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > [Thats a really nice collection there Gary. :wub:
> ...


Thornbury on the outskirts of Bristol.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I wasn't sure if this counts as a dress watch. It sure is purdy though.


----------



## mark021 (Jan 26, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> mark021 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, first post so hope it works. Here's mine had it about 15 years. Still love it though and wear it a lot. Cheers.
> ...


Thanks I'm trying to resist the for sale forums







It's not easy tho. I've got a few other watches but that's my favorite you don't see too many of them about on the forums.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> I wasn't sure if this counts as a dress watch. It sure is purdy though.


Dammit :taz: why didn't I buy that when it came up for sale?

That's a beauty Rob, dress watch or not.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Actually if Rob's Mariner is allowed in, how about my Seamaster too?



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> That's a beauty Rob, dress watch or not.


Thanks gary. Its in such nice condition that its the only watch i own that i worry about wearing and it doesn't get the wrist time it should.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beauty Rob, dress watch or not.
> ...


That's a crying shame Rob although I know exactly what you mean. My stardust Constellation only comes out for special occasions if I'm honest about it. Mind you it looks so damn good when it catches the sun I designate sunny days as special occasions  .










Excuse cruddy fleece but it was a rare sun blessed day in February if I remember rightly.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> I designate sunny days as special occasions


I'd try and make every day a special occasion for one of those 

Awesome dial


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not got any good "solo" pics, but it's 2nd from left in this pretty old group shot.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not got any good "solo" pics, but it's 2nd from left in this pretty old group shot.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

OK it's not as flash as some of yours and it might not be on the right strap but I love this one










The strap is from Roy and it cost more than the watch did.


----------

